# problem installing wordpress from port



## fred974 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have been scratching my head for days trying to figure out why I cannot install wordpress from port. Here is what I did:

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/wordpress
# make config-recursive
# make install clean
```

and this is what I get:


```
===> Fetching all distfiles required by libgcrypt-1.5.0_1 for building
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for libgcrypt-1.5.0.tar.bz2.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: libgcrypt-1.5.0.tar.bz2
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/security/libgcrypt/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/libgcrypt.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/libgcrypt.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxslt.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxslt.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libxcb.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libXpm.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/php5-gd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/php5-gd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/wordpress.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/wordpress.
```

I am running FreeBSD 8.3.

I have tried to update the port but without any luck


```
# /usr/local/sbin/portaudit -Fda
auditfile.tbz                                 100% of   86 kB   61 kBps
New database installed.
Database created: Thu Apr 18 22:25:00 BST 2013
0 problem(s) in your installed packages found.
```


Hope someone here could point me to the right direction.

Thank you in advance.

Mod, sorry for my English, I'm trying my hardest.

Fred


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 19, 2013)

```
# cd /usr/ports/security/libgcrypt
# make distclean
```

Then try again.


----------



## fred974 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi @wblock@,

Thank you for your reply 

I have tried your suggestion but the error message I have listed above is still there when I install wordpress.

Do you have and more ideas?


----------



## fred974 (Apr 19, 2013)

I managed to solved part of my problem. I found the following on SHA256 Checksum mismatch in FreeBSD.

So I removed the libgpg-error-1.11.tar.bz2 and libgcrypt-1.5.0.tar.bz2 from /usr/ports/distfiles and fetch new ones.

```
fetch http://ftp3.ie.freebsd.org/pub/ftp.gnupg.org/gcrypt/libgpg-error/libgpg-error-1.11.tar.bz2
fetch http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/gcrypt/libgcrypt/libgcrypt-1.5.0.tar.bz2
```

When I try to reinstall wordpress, I have a different message:

```
If you want to upgrade, you must read upgrade document.

===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for wordpress-3.5.1,1
===> Fetching all distfiles required by wordpress-3.5.1,1 for building
===>  Extracting for wordpress-3.5.1,1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for wordpress-3.5.1.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for wordpress-3.5.1,1
===>  Configuring for wordpress-3.5.1,1
===>  Installing for wordpress-3.5.1,1
===>   wordpress-3.5.1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   wordpress-3.5.1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/curl.so - found
===>   wordpress-3.5.1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/gd.so - found
===>   wordpress-3.5.1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/mysql.so - found
===>   wordpress-3.5.1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/tokenizer.so - found
===>   wordpress-3.5.1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/xml.so - found
===>   wordpress-3.5.1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/zip.so - found
** Missing /usr/ports/www/wordpress/files/pkg-message.in for wordpress-3.5.1,1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/wordpress.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/wordpress.
```

Here is the content

```
# pwd
/usr/ports/www/wordpress
# ls
Configuring             Found                   Makefile                distinfo                work
Extracting              Installing              Patching                pkg-descr
Fetching
```

The problem must be so simple that I cannot see it.

Could someone help me to find my problem?

Thank you.
Fred


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 19, 2013)

```
** Missing /usr/ports/www/wordpress/files/pkg-message.in for wordpress-3.5.1,1.
```

Refetch the latest snapshot using portsnap(8), i.e., update your ports tree. 

Check out http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/www/wordpress/files/.


----------



## fred974 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi @cpu82@,

Thank you for the tip. 

My problem is now resolved


----------

